# wheres the best place to buy tube set up for target shooting



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
As said above-where is the best place to buy tubes for target shooting with 7mm ammo.
I have had a look on flea bay-All very confusing,

Cheers


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you tried here mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Looped-1745-Latex-Rubber-Tube-Bands-Catapult-Slingshot-/180662794333?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item2a1057785d#ht_500wt_939

Its pricey tho,would it not be better to get from Dankung and make your own...how much do you need if its 1745 tubing your after?

I maybe able to help


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi John
i know very little about Tubes.
The Natural that tubeman sent me had the fixings with a bb inserted in to the end of the tubes,Then just fits into the slots.
I wondered if it was possible to buy made up tube with this set up.
My son inlaw has started using tubes on his Joker,But they are the loop set up.
I need the tool that opens the tube up that enables me to fit a bb in.Dont know what it is called.
Where could i buy one from?,Could then just order tube and away i go.
Cheers


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

spanky you could start here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250879849079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2388wt_918

or search for body ring opening pliers


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Marcus
Thanks for the PM,Sorry mate my laptop went bezerk and just kept posting replies.
This thing as a mind of its own.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

spanky said:


> Hi Guys
> As said above-where is the best place to buy tubes for target shooting with 7mm ammo.
> I have had a look on flea bay-All very confusing,
> 
> Cheers


Hi Spanky I have some tubes made by Hawk will bring some to work for you to look at?


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks John
Thats what i was talking about,Will order one ASAP.
My sodding laptop in on the blink again-freezes then wonders off to other posts,Ive just sent Marcus 97 PMs.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Pete
Realy looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought single strand 1745's from Hawk. They have the trapped bb in the tube and you just slot them into the forks. Very reasonaby priced too. Those are the ones I sent you.


----------

